# Blender in Java



## ushit99 (18. Mai 2014)

Ich würde gerne ein fertiges Blender-3D Modell eines Roboters in Java anzeigen lassen. Der Roboter soll während der Programmausführung seine Gelenke bewegen können. Wie geht dass? Ich habe Blender vor 5 Minuten runtergeladen und demnach noch keine Ahnung. Wäre nat, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!


----------



## Hestalon (19. Mai 2014)

Das einfachste was du dann tun kannst ist vermutlich die JMonkey-Engine zu verwenden, die hat schon einen Blender-Importer drin. Ansonsten musst du dir den selbst schreiben.


----------



## Charis (28. Jun 2017)

Hallo liebe Community!

Ich bin neu hier und hoffe, dass ich hier vielleicht eine Lösung für mein Problem finden kann  Sowohl in Java, als auch in JMonkey bin ich Einsteiger.

Dennoch habe ich mir als Ziel gesetzt, in Java ein kleines Programm zu schreiben. Es soll mit Hilfe der JMonkey-Engine meine selbst erstellten Blender Dateien anzeigen lassen.

Ich habe es bisher geschafft mein JME-3D-Fenster in mein Java JFrame einzubinden und meine gewünschten Swing Komponenten, wie JButtons und MenuBar, ebenfalls einzubauen.


Mein nächster geplanter Schritt wäre nun meine Blender-Datei in ein JButton einzufügen.

Mit der Ausgabe – dass der Button mein 3D-Objekt dann gleich auf meinen JM3-Fenster erscheinen lässt, wollte ich mich anschließend befassen.


-> Nun meine Frage 

Es gibt diverse Tutorials wie ich .txt- Dateien einbinde, ginge das auch mit 3D-Dateien wie die von Blender?
Ich weiß dass JME3 einen Import für Blender Dateien anbietet. Ich habe JME3 jedoch in Eclipse eingebunden und ich finde nichts, wie ich den Import jetzt noch nutzen kann.


Im Moment weiß ich also nicht weiter. Ich möchte keinen Code, nur vielleicht eine kleine Denkstütze, damit ich nicht mehr auf dem Schlauch stehe 

Vielen Dank im voraus,
Charis


----------



## JCODA (28. Jun 2017)

Hast du dir bereits https://jmonkeyengine.github.io/wiki/sdk/blender.html#usage durchgelesen?


----------



## Charis (28. Jun 2017)

oh vielen Dank für den Link! Warum ich den nicht gefunden habe weiß ich nicht 
Ich bin nun damit durch und anscheinend fehlt mir gerade irgendwie eine Grundlage um dass zu verstehen.
Ich denke ich beginne damit ersteinmal nur in JME3 mein Objekt anzeigen zu lassen und versuche es dann in meinem JFrme mit der JME3 anbindung.

Kleine Schritte sind wohl gerade einfacher für mich


----------



## JuKu (29. Jun 2017)

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man die jMonkeyEngine in AWT / Swing einbinden kann...
Interessant!


----------



## Charis (4. Jul 2017)

doch doch, das geht und auch alles sehr schnell 
Ich verlinke einfach mal für eventuelles Interesse 
https://jmonkeyengine.github.io/wiki/jme3/setting_up_jme3_in_eclipse.html


----------



## RalleYTN (27. Jul 2017)

Ich glaube die verwunding einer Spieleengine zum bloßen Anzeigen von 3D-Modellen ist ein bisschen viel Overhead.
Es wäre wahrscheinlich besser JOGL zu verwenden, da es genau dafür geeignet ist.
Man muss da bloß selber um die ganzen Vertices, Indices, Texturen und Joints kümmern.
Da die JMonkeyEngine eine Open Source Engine ist kann man sich auch im Code ansehen, wie genau die Daten geladen werden und sich ein bisschen was abgucken.
Zu einem allgemeinen Verständnis von OpenGL empfehle ich hier auch noch einmal den YouTube Channel ThinMatrix.
Ist jedoch auf englisch.


----------



## JuKu (5. Aug 2017)

Oder aber er exportiert die Animation als PNG Frames, dann kann er eine einfache 2D Game Engine verwenden, wie z.B. libGDX.


----------

